# Droid X Bootstrapper



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so i have a question. I seem to be sbfing my phone alot recently and i just use that as a middle man to get to a custom rom.
I really hate that as soon as i connect my google account to the phone, it has to go download all the gapps and so forth. This is really really useless to me becuase as soon as that is done i will be flashing another rom, but i have to get to the market to download the bootstrapper. Is there anyway i can save this as an APK on my sd card. i have purchased the app in the market, just really tired of having to wait for all the other BS to download before it installs boot strapper


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Download the Droid X bootstrapper file from here: http://www.koushikdutta.com/2010/08/droid-x-recovery.html (MAKE SURE TO DOWNLOAD FROM YOUR PHONE) 
the file will be saved in the "download" folder in your SD card. From there, you can open a file manager everytime you flash a new rom and install the Droid X Bootstrapper .apk file!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont think the link works on koush's site.
here http://www.mediafire.com/?9j7zyy43t9iraq5


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

if you're sbfing, you might want to keep a copy of z4root with bootstrap


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

When you first boot up after sbf, unchecked the backup and restore from Google options during initial setup. Then when you go to the market, it won't download anything automatically.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

yea i did that it still goes and downloads the gapps for some reason. More than likely because i have backed up that account before so it will still want to download those apps.
I always have a copy of z4 on my sd


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have root explorer or supermanager, go to data/apps and copy any apk file you need for start up. Then create a folder on your sd card and paste them. When you sbf and are on the first screen touch each of the four corners and you can bypass synchronization with google. Then using the standard file manager go to your folder and click on the apk, and it will give you the option to install. Make sure you have outside sources checked off in settings /applications and usb debugging. You can do it for the bootstrapper app as well as z4root. I keep droid 2 bootstrapper, z4root, root explorer, and titanium apks on my sd card in a folder called start up files. In addition since coming to gingerbread, I experienced two events of being disconnected temporarily from the market, so now I have an additional folder with the 15-20 apps I use the most so, I can wait the interruption out. I like installing them from the sd card better than from titanium. Then I just selectively restore data with TiBU if the app needs it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> If you have root explorer or supermanager, go to data/apps and copy any apk file you need for start up. Then create a folder on your sd card and paste them. When you sbf and are on the first screen touch each of the four corners and you can bypass synchronization with google. Then using the standard file manager go to your folder and click on the apk, and it will give you the option to install. Make sure you have outside sources checked off in settings /applications and usb debugging. You can do it for the bootstrapper app as well as z4root. I keep droid 2 bootstrapper, z4root, root explorer, and titanium apks on my sd card in a folder called start up files. In addition since coming to gingerbread, I experienced two events of being disconnected temporarily from the market, so now I have an additional folder with the 15-20 apps I use the most so, I can wait the interruption out. I like installing them from the sd card better than from titanium. Then I just selectively restore data with TiBU if the app needs it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


ya thats a good call on moving all those apps to ur sdcard...i just have d2bootstrapper, dx bootstrapper and z4root. cus thats mainly all i need, but the other day i did have that bullshit problem of getting disconnected from the market and nothing would work...glad TB has their newest version online so i could get it until my market came back...but im deff gonna do what u did and put all my mainly used apps ina folder for just a situation


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya thats a good call on moving all those apps to ur sdcard...i just have d2bootstrapper, dx bootstrapper and z4root. cus thats mainly all i need, but the other day i did have that bullshit problem of getting disconnected from the market and nothing would work...glad TB has their newest version online so i could get it until my market came back...but im deff gonna do what u did and put all my mainly used apps ina folder for just a situation


It's already saved me once. I was so glad I had it. I was able to ignore the market until it connected again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

